# Gear puller of real quality?



## ConValSam (Dec 12, 2017)

Most of the pullers I find for sale look like they could have been made in the same factory and just rebranded 100s of times.  Cast arms and frame made from cheap pot metal with a black oxide square head screw likely to strip the first time one applies any significant force.  They don't look up to pulling a nose hair.

Have any of you found something more robust?  Or have plans for a versatile shop made set?

Thanks for any ideas out there.


----------



## PHPaul (Dec 12, 2017)

I'll be watching this one myself.  Loaned my 3 jaw out, never got it back.  Guy did me a favor...


----------



## talvare (Dec 12, 2017)

I have some pullers made by Proto and a couple of 30+ year old Craftsman pullers and all of them are excellent quality. I don't know if the current Craftsman pullers are still good quality or not, but the same Proto pullers I've had for 20+ years are still available. Of course, as with most quality tools, they're pretty proud of them.

Ted


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 12, 2017)

Williams pullers (USA made) are available from a Snap-On dealer. Probably Snap-On prices too!

Agree with talvare about Proto and old Craftsman.


----------



## aliva (Dec 12, 2017)

Check OTC Tools I believe they are made in Michigan good quality not sure if they are still made in the  U.S.A. hopefully not off shore


----------



## f350ca (Dec 12, 2017)

I have an OLD large OTC 3 arm puller, its basically indestructible. You can tighten up on the screw for all your worth, (short of a 3 foot snipe), then hammer on the part to get loose. Need to get some smaller ones to replace the Princess Auto junk I have. The threads in them actually bend.

Greg


----------



## mikey (Dec 12, 2017)

Check out Posi-lock pullers - best I've used.


----------



## ch2co (Dec 12, 2017)

I’m lucky to have found a complete old Proto set back a few years ago. Not used a lot, but when needed, they are the best.


----------



## RandyM (Dec 12, 2017)

ConValSam said:


> Most of the pullers I find for sale look like they could have been made in the same factory and just rebranded 100s of times.  Cast arms and frame made from cheap pot metal with a black oxide square head screw likely to strip the first time one applies any significant force.  They don't look up to pulling a nose hair.
> 
> Have any of you found something more robust?  *Or have plans for a versatile shop made set*?
> 
> Thanks for any ideas out there.



I vote to make 'em.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Dec 12, 2017)

OTC, Proto, Plomb, Willaims, Armstrong, older Craftsman, MAC, Snap-on, New OTC import Stinger line do not seem too bad even though they are import.

Virtually all of my pullers I bought used and they are OTC, Proto, and Snap-on. I have a few very old pullers that I have forgotten the brands but I would say that OTC is top shelf if you ask me.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 12, 2017)

For the money posilock pullers will do the job. I have some sets from snap on that are thirty years old with every adapter out to 16- 20" with the keepers and different arms jaws.. but you talking over a thousand dollars plus for the entire setup. The position lock set up pushes the jaws towards the pulley as it pushes the shaft outwards.


----------



## chips&more (Dec 12, 2017)

mikey said:


> Check out Posi-lock pullers - best I've used.


YES, the Posi-lock pullers are great!!! First thing I grab. But like all pullers. Not one puller can do it all. You will need more than the Posi-lock to do everything…Dave


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 12, 2017)

I luckily inherited a bunch of OTC pullers and bearing splitters.  One thing I was missing was a the v-belt pulley attachment (OTC-679) and after years of trying to find a reasonably priced used one I finally gave up and purchased a new one a couple of months ago.  It is made in USA. You can never have too many pullers!  I always look for them at yard sales and flea markets.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 12, 2017)

OTC, I think Proto and Snap-on are made by them as well.  I have old Japanese HIT, they are quality as well.  Most import ones have too thick hooks requiring thinning.


----------



## royesses (Dec 12, 2017)

Middle price point but decent quality are Gearwrench pullers. OTC is decent too. Snap-on and proto cost a lot but are top quality.

Roy


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 12, 2017)

Proto  (reasonable) ,posi lock (pricey but good).  Cheap pullers (not worth much) I know I have some.


----------



## ConValSam (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks to all for the good suggestions.  I found some NOS Craftsman options on eBay and will also keep an eye on CL.


----------



## Old junk (Dec 13, 2017)

Otc or snap on,pricey but well made.in auto repair business,snap on ball joint press(big c clamp)you can tighten snot out of it with no flex at all,indestructible and I break everything.


----------



## CarlosA (Dec 14, 2017)

You guys are going to laugh at this ... but this is the best two jaw puller i've found anywhere in the last several years:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-4-Ton-2-Jaw-Puller-HGP424/205738372

Its made by Husky for Home Depot. The reason it is better than what you`ll generally find is because its made in *Taiwan *rather than China or India, and the quality shows. I have piles of these things from auto parts stores like Napa, and also from Sears, Harbor Freight, etc. This one has the best tolerances and finish of any of them. The jaws are finished to a sharp point where they actually hang on, unlike some of the India ones I have that are practically sloped away from the clamping pressure.

Always use antiseize on the threads!


----------



## Uncle Buck (Dec 15, 2017)

Pullers are not a tool that I would recommend cutting corners on. A poor quality puller can get you hurt. Few of my pullers were bought new, but every one I ever spent a dime on was a quality puller.


----------



## pacifica (Jun 15, 2018)

OTC 1027, 5 ton puller is a good size for the price, arms are aluminum.

An older one on ebay that is used will probably be higher quality.


----------



## Tim9 (Jun 16, 2018)

ConValSam said:


> Most of the pullers I find for sale look like they could have been made in the same factory and just rebranded 100s of times.  Cast arms and frame made from cheap pot metal with a black oxide square head screw likely to strip the first time one applies any significant force.  They don't look up to pulling a nose hair.
> 
> Have any of you found something more robust?  Or have plans for a versatile shop made set?
> 
> Thanks for any ideas out there.


Agree...OTC or Snap On would be what I look for.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 16, 2018)

I just bought 2 new pullers from Craftsman, they have been great, since I’ve bought them, they have pulled about 40 sets of feed water pump bearings, with no issues at all.


----------



## projectnut (Jun 16, 2018)

Old junk said:


> Otc or snap on,pricey but well made.in auto repair business,snap on ball joint press(big c clamp)you can tighten snot out of it with no flex at all,indestructible and I break everything.



I have a couple Snap On gear puller sets I bought back in the early 70's when I owned an auto repair shop.  They were used heavily for more than 20 years in that shop and have survived nearly another 30 years for personal use.  They still look as good as the day I bought them.  Snap On quality doesn't come cheap.  Today the cheaper set sells for $295.00 and the more expensive one is $695.00


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 16, 2018)

This is what I use.


----------



## hman (Jun 17, 2018)

Hydraulic, no less!  Ya really got my curiosity up. What brand?  What model?


----------



## ukkarl (Jun 17, 2018)

I bought a Sykes Pickavant twin and triple leg hydraulic puller kit with an 8 ton(ne) ram back when I was in my early 20's back in England, 30+ years ago

If I remember correctly it cost me more than a months wages back then

It still gets regular weekly use in my business here in the US..


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 18, 2018)

I have several from OTC and Snap-on that are great pullers but the ones I reach for most often are my Posi-Lok pullers.  Hands down the best pullers I have ever used.

Mike


----------



## gasengin (Jun 18, 2018)

OTC, Posi-Lok, Snap-On and old Proto.  Only problem with theses brands is it takes Ben Franklin's to buy them.  Any smaller denomination and you won't get much.


----------



## Tim9 (Jun 19, 2018)

projectnut said:


> I have a couple Snap On gear puller sets I bought back in the early 70's when I owned an auto repair shop.  They were used heavily for more than 20 years in that shop and have survived nearly another 30 years for personal use.  They still look as good as the day I bought them.  Snap On quality doesn't come cheap.  Today the cheaper set sells for $295.00 and the more expensive one is $695.00


You could have been writing about me Projectnut. Exactly same here. My pullers are from when I turned wrenched and owned my shop 25 years ago. What I will say about many of the Snap On pullers is that the screws and accessories are interchangeable on many of the larger sets. Thats a big plus as you can use their slide hammers on the 2 and 3 jaw sets. Top notch sets...But yea, real pricey. But we didn't have Ebay and now you can pick up used Snap on on Ebay for a lot less than retail.


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 29, 2018)

O  Open
T   The 
C   Toolbox

just the best...


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 29, 2018)

Dont waste your time with the HF pullers!!  Could not remove a pulley from a air compressor = broken puller.


----------



## pacifica (Aug 29, 2018)

there are several designs: snapon pitman and groz ratcheting which help to solve the sloppy arms problem.


----------

